# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  ;(

## ledana-clever

NDIHMEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!1 NDIHMEEEEEEEEEEEEE! ju lutem me ndihmoni ,,, ndihme ndihme , me ndihmoni iiiiiii ???????????

----------


## broken_smile

cfare ka ndodhur? apo eshte refreni i nje kenge  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endless

Mos ka ndodh na nje gje nga magazina mo aman???

----------


## broken_smile

ledanaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## inez

ca halli ke oj goc..

----------


## AlbaneZ

Ka frike nga mushkonjat si duket...

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> NDIHMEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!1 NDIHMEEEEEEEEEEEEE! ju lutem me ndihmoni ,,, ndihme ndihme , me ndihmoni iiiiiii ???????????


rendi rendi
policia policia  :ngerdheshje:  


merr urgjencen ne telefon  :perqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> rendi rendi
> policia policia  
> 
> 
> merr urgjencen ne telefon


Nuk di numrin lol, prandaj po kerkon ndihme ne forum.

----------


## mia@

Me siguri po teston gatishmerine e meshkujve te forumit ne rast se do i duhet ndihme ndonjehere. Lol

----------


## teta

me trego nga ca po frikesohesh-te ikim bashk :Gjoja:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Me siguri po teston gatishmerine e meshkujve te forumit ne rast se do i duhet ndihme ndonjehere. Lol


dhe pergjigja e pare ishte nga nje femer  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

loool , ka kerkuar ndihme per nje dore muhabet dhe per te ber te flasin ata qe jane kurioze  :ngerdheshje:  lol

----------


## mia@

> dhe pergjigja e pare ishte nga nje femer


Sikur  ta kishte cilesuar cfare ndihme donte jam e sigurt qe do kish qene mashkull i pari. Ju meshkujt i doni troc jo terthorte, se ndryshe hallakateni.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

po ku e di ti qe ska femra ketu qe spelqejn femra?  :perqeshje:  ahhaha

ka dhe femra qe e duan troc  :perqeshje:

----------


## ledana-clever

jo mi jo hiq po me mbarjone mgb-et e usb-se  :buzeqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:  :P  :shkelje syri:  :*

----------


## skender76

Qenka regjistru Pashuku me nick ledana-clever... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Bibe, me gjej nji cen me dy fmij.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Qenka regjistru Pashuku me nick ledana-clever...


Kush eshte pashuku? o.O

----------


## skender76

> Kush eshte pashuku? o.O


Pashuku esht komshija i Kol Frakushes.

Mos me thuj se nuk njef edhe Kolen?!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ky o nga myzeqejaf, o skru, Nero...

Ky njeh, Soll Lilin,

----------

